# 2016 Chevy 2500 Pickup with 8' Western Plow- Louisville, KY



## KYPlowed (Nov 17, 2014)

Truck has Vortec 6.0 liter V-8- Gas engine. 131,299 miles. Automatic Trans, 4- WD. Double Cab- 4 doors. Truck and plow are in very good condition: both for $33,825; OBO. 502-599-1916


----------

